# What Powders Do You Ladies Use Especially NC50/55?



## naomiheartsyou (Jan 20, 2012)

I've already bought all my face make (foundation, concealer, color corrector...) and I'm stumped on what powder I should buy. I would buy MAC MSF but MAC face products breakout my skin like crazy :O

  	I've bought Make Up Forever's HD Powder but I'm just looking for more options

  	What colored powders or translucent powders do you guys use?


----------



## sss215 (Jan 20, 2012)

Black Opal has some nice loose powders.  I also like Nars's loose powder in Mountain.

  	Ben Nye powder in Banana is a great one as well.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 20, 2012)

sss215 gave really good suggestions. I'd like to suggest that you also take a look at Ben Nye's Coco Tan powder. It looks a scary orange in the container but it works really well. A MAC artist has a video of using orange as a neutralizer. I use Coco Tan and it doesn't leave my face orange. I had enough of that years ago with Fashion Fair. LOL! Of course though I only apply it sparingly. Youtuber Ebony gave a great review of the Ben Nye powders. They are really good and the prices are great. There's one shade named Caramello that I'd like to try. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WpX9zejKgg


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 20, 2012)

Chanel's Poudre Universalle Libre is my ultimate HG. I wear the color 40 - Dore/Translucent 3. It's pricey, but my skin's never looked so good. I also have the Double Perfection powder foundation in 150 - Honey/Ultime. It's far more oil controlling so I use it now as a powder touch-up while out, and use it as my main foundation when it's warmer.

*Other powders I've used/tried (won't mention MAC since you said MAC stuff breaks you out):*
  	-NARS Loose Powder - Mountain: Nice finish, but the color was too red and I hated the packaging. Powder got EVERYWHERE.
  	-Tarte Smooth Operator Finishing Powder: Useless.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2012)

I use the Ben Nye Banana powder and it's fantastic! Sets my makeup beautifully and leaves no ghostly glow.


----------



## naomiheartsyou (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

